# Warum immer so ernst ????



## haibikeqrc (12. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

komme gerade von meiner Hausrunde zurück und ich könnt ehrlich gesagt kotzen !!!! (Sorry) 

Begründung : Ohne zu übertreiben, 99 % aller Biker die ich heute auf meiner Tour getroffen habe zogen ein Gesicht als wären Sie im Krieg und kriegten auch nichtmals Ihren Mund auf um zurückzugrüßen !!! 
Die hatten wohl richtig Spaß am Biken (haha !!)

Bei sowas vergeht einem echt die Lust, mit Community hat das nicht´s zu tun !!!! .............oder vielleicht haben ja auch Soviele einfach ne schlechte Erziehung genossen !?!? 

Macht ihr auch solche Erfahrungen beim Biken, oder bild ich 
mit das nur ein ? 

An all solche Spaßbremsen :  "Seid noch mal nen bißchen lockerer, 
dann macht´s Biken mindestens doppelt soviel Spaß.......EHRLICH !!!


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Denke kommt auch auf das Umfeld an wo man Radelt !
Bei mir ist es wahrscheinlich auch eher so wie bei dir  na ja gut auch nicht über all.
Aber wenn ich bei meiner Freundin bin, Wohnort knapp 450km von mir entfernt ist das schon anders da Grüßt jeder jeden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn ein Großteil der Fahrer gerade auf Trainingsfahrt und dementsprechend angegraut war, dann ist es mit Grüßen und Lächeln mitunter nicht so gut gestellt.


----------



## haibikeqrc (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

finde da sollte jeder von uns an sich arbeiten, ein schlichtes "Hallo" 
reicht doch vollkommen aus und kostet doch nicht´s !!!

"im Training" ist für mich keine Ausrede !! Ich selbst bin letztes W.E 
die Strecke des Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon abgefahren und hab 
auf den letzten 8 km hoch zur Cloef auch noch "Hallo" sagen können. 
(Trotz körperlicher Endzeitstimmung bei nem Schnitt --- Bitte nicht lachen ---- von 13,5 km/h, bin nämlich nicht der Fiteste)


----------



## Piktogramm (12. Juni 2011)

Selbst ohne gezieltes Training bin ich teils so grau, dass ich ans Grüßen denke, wenn der Andere schon wieder vorbei ist. Nehmt es einfach mal nicht so ernst.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Grüßen zwar ne nette Geste ist. Ist man aber auf den Hauptwegen unterwegs um zum gewünschten Trail zu kommen wird man oftmals nimmer fertig und irgendwann ist es keine höfliche Geste mehr sondern stupide Automatisierung.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das auch oft gemerkt, dass das grüßen hier im warsten Sinne des Wortes auf der Strecke bleibt.
Ganz besonders "arrogant" in dieser Beziehung finde ich ein hier ortsansässiges Team und der Radsportclub. Musste mal gesagt sein.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (13. Juni 2011)

Das Gleiche denke ich mir auch ziemlich oft. Und auch wenn ich mich noch nicht zu den angegrauten Radlern zähle, treffe ich rund um Saarbrücken auch öfter junge Radler, die auch mit gequältem Gesichtsausdruck nicht mal ein "Hallo!" mehr herausbekommen.

Von Community ist da wirklich so gut wie nichts zu spüren...leider.

Rookie


----------



## NeooeN (13. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht so einführen wie bei den Motorradfahrer  Die Grüßen sich auch alle, allerdings mit Handzeichen


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> I
> Ganz besonders "arrogant" in dieser Beziehung finde ich ein hier ortsansässiges Team und der Radsportclub. Musste mal gesagt sein.



wenn du dich schon darüber im forum beschwerst dann sei auch so gut und nenn zumindest den Ort dazu sonst fühlen sich arrogante Menschen ja nie angesprochen!


Viel Leute gehn Biken um sich vom Alltagsstress zu lösen, ich gehn auch oft mittags biken und versinke dann mehr in Gedanken als mich auf es Umfeld zu konzentrieren, da bin ich auch schon oft einfach an auf mich zufahrenden Kolegen vorbei geflogen ohne sie zu beachten..vieleicht hast du einfach bei den Bikern den besten Tag erwischt an dem sie sich sauer gefahren haben und mit den Gedanken bei anderem waren als beim Umfeld im Wald!

gruß


----------



## NeooeN (13. Juni 2011)

Gut ich Persönlich finde es nun auch gar nicht so schlimm wenn sie das nicht tuen, solang man nicht das Gefühl hat sie fühlen sich als was besseres und machen es aus diesem Grunde nicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Juni 2011)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> wenn du dich schon darüber im forum beschwerst dann sei auch so gut und nenn zumindest den Ort dazu sonst fühlen sich arrogante Menschen ja nie angesprochen!
> 
> 
> Viel Leute gehn Biken um sich vom Alltagsstress zu lösen, ich gehn auch oft mittags biken und versinke dann mehr in Gedanken als mich auf es Umfeld zu konzentrieren, da bin ich auch schon oft einfach an auf mich zufahrenden Kolegen vorbei geflogen ohne sie zu beachten..vieleicht hast du einfach bei den Bikern den besten Tag erwischt an dem sie sich sauer gefahren haben und mit den Gedanken bei anderem waren als beim Umfeld im Wald!
> ...




ich seh das ähnlich, aber geb mir eigentlich immer Mühe die anderen Waldbesucher ob es nun Biker oder Wanderer sind mit einem "Hallo" zu bergrüßen, leider geht das nicht immer wenn man gerade nen dicken Gang nen Berg hoch drückt und ziemlich am Anschlag iss und es kommt einem dann einer endgegen kann der nicht wirklich erwarten noch ein fröhliches "Hallo" zu hören. bzw hab ich dann auch keinen Bock drauf...

man sollte es halt abwägen...und nicht gleich von Arroganz  reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2011)

Naja, also sorry, ein Hallo geht meiner Meinung nach immer, sooo steil kann es gar nicht sein. 
Vielleicht wart Ihr aber auch so schnell aneinander vorbei, dass Ihr es voneinander nicht mitbekommen habt?


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Juni 2011)

Fahr mal 30min auf Kante und press dann noch in der kurzen Zeit die man sich gegenüber ist ein hörbares Hallo hervor


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Juni 2011)

ein freundliches nicken oder ein kurzes handzeichen geht schon wenn man in der lage ist noch jemand zu realisieren...selbst wenn man im dicksten gang da berg hochdrückt funktioniert das noch..ein angeblich zu einfaches "Hallo" kannst du dann unter extremleistung abbuchen wenn du schon nach luft hecheln tust!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Juni 2011)

@Da Anhänger

ok, ich dachte einfach nur ich möchte hier keinen persönlich zur Rede oder bloß stellen, aber wenn du es wissen möchtest: es handelt sich um das RSC St.Ingbert und das Rotwild Team Südwest.

es ist auch nicht so, dass ich nach einmal grüßen dachte: was sind dass den für welche, die grüßen ja gar nicht. Nein mir war schon bewusst dass da nicht nur einer fährt der vielleicht keine Lust oder keine Zeit oder einem einfach übersehen hat, nein es war dann IMMER so. Irgendwie hab ich es dann aufgegeben und wir fahren jetzt nur nuch stumm aneinander vorbei.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## basti138 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallooooo


----------



## fissenid (14. Juni 2011)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> finde da sollte jeder von uns an sich arbeiten, ein schlichtes "Hallo"
> reicht doch vollkommen aus und kostet doch nicht´s !!!
> ...



MoiN!

Das sehe ich aber genauso!!!
Ein HALLO sollte jeder rauskriegen, egal wie steil es gerade ist!!!! Naja meist sind es immer die selben die nicht grüßen..... Telekomtrikot Bierbauch und das 10kg Carbonfully unter hintern....  sorry musste mal raus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (14. Juni 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> MoiN!
> 
> Das sehe ich aber genauso!!!
> Ein HALLO sollte jeder rauskriegen, egal wie steil es gerade ist!!!! Naja meist sind es immer die selben die nicht grüßen..... Telekomtrikot Bierbauch und das 10kg Carbonfully unter hintern....  sorry musste mal raus!!!!



Hi nochmal, 

da hast Du recht, eigentlich ist es meist genau die Kategorie MTB-ler, wie oben beschrieben. 

Aber am traurigsten finde ich, dass manche einen 
schon aus gefühlten 2 km von oben bis unten "mustern" und versuchen  aus der Distanz herauszufinden welches Bike man fährt......
und wenn dann festgestellt wurde ...."ohje, das ist ja kein 3000 Euro-Bike aufwärts, wie ich es unterm Allerwertesten habe!!", dann wird
erstrecht mit Arroganz brilliert !!! 

Na was soll´s...........Hauptsache ALLE verlieren den Spaß am Biken nicht !!! FORGE AHEAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juni 2011)

überhol mal rennradfahrer mit dem mtb und grüß nett - da wirste nicht nur nich zurückgegrüßt, da schlägt dir der blanke hass entgegen.


----------



## horstel (15. Juni 2011)

@haibikeqrc

Du hast echt Probleme 

btw...bei dem von dir angeprangertem Team ist mir noch kein Bierbauch aufgefallen.

die Jungs haben mich bisher immer freundlich gegrüßt, auch wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs war


----------



## haibikeqrc (15. Juni 2011)

horstel schrieb:


> @haibikeqrc
> 
> Du hast echt Probleme
> 
> ...




mußt auch mal richtig lesen, wer was geschrieben hat !!!!  
Ich habe kein Team angeprangert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber selbstverständlich gib´s auch viele Biker die freundlich Grüßen !!!


----------



## horstel (15. Juni 2011)

sorry 

hätt mir gleich auffallen müssen. mea culpa


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juni 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> überhol mal rennradfahrer mit dem mtb und grüß nett - da wirste nicht nur nich zurückgegrüßt, da schlägt dir der blanke hass entgegen.



Überhol mal crazyeddie beim CTF und grüß nett - da wirste sofort  nett zurück gegrüßt, die nächsten Kilometer werden auf Teufel komm raus am Limit gefahren und am Ende gibt es noch einen kleinen Wettbewerb, wer am längsten mit dem Bike freihändig auf der Stelle stehen kann


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Juni 2011)

na auf jeden fall


----------



## onlyforchicks (23. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Da Anhänger
> 
> ok, ich dachte einfach nur ich möchte hier keinen persönlich zur Rede oder bloß stellen, aber wenn du es wissen möchtest: es handelt sich um das RSC St.Ingbert und das Rotwild Team Südwest.
> 
> ...


 
Also erstens mal heisst es nicht, das RSC St.Ingbert, sondern DER RSC St.Ingbert.


Aber nun zu Deiner Aussage das wären alles Arrogante Biker.

Seit ein paar Jahren gehöre ich selber zu denen( womit ich mich jetzt in deinen Augen als arrogantes Bikera...loch geoutet habe).

Von arrogantem Auftreten kann wohl keine Rede sein. Die Jungs die ich aus dem Verein kenne, grüssen normalerweise jeden. Egal ob er auf dem Rad sitzt oder als Spaziergänger unterwegs ist!!

Vielleicht liegt es ja an Deinem Auftreten , dass niemand zurückgrüsst. 

Gruss und ein freundliches Hallo


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Juni 2011)

Daran kann es sicher nicht liegen, da ich immer ein freundliches "Hallo" oder "Servus" auf den Lippen hatte. Aber da ich anscheinend kein 2500 Rad fahre und auch nicht bei rennen auf die ersten 50 Plätze fahre bin ich wohl nicht so bekannt.

Egal. Mag solche und solche geben. 

VG
Marco


----------



## onlyforchicks (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Marco,

entweder Du hast immer die Falschen getroffen oder es war halt dumm gelaufen.
Ich bin immer mit der Jugend unterwegs und wir bringen denen schon bei, dass sie andere Waldbesucher (egal welcher Art) grüssen sollen. 

Das ist das Mindeste was man tun kann, um ein problemloses Nebeneinander der vielen Waldnutzer zu ermöglichen. 

Also in diesem Sinne, versuchs beim nächsten Mal nochmal mit nem freundlichen hallo, und ich hoffe Du bekommst genauso freundlich Antwort. 

Ich fahr übrigens auch kein 2500 Euro Bike und finishe auch nicht in den Top Ten (zumindest nicht immer...).

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (24. Juni 2011)

Alter... heul doch...


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. Juni 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Alter... heul doch...


 
Wen meinst Du denn mit deinem Kommentar?


----------



## Koohgie (24. Juni 2011)

ich meine dass, der threadsteller ganz schön rummweint...


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. Juni 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ich meine dass, der threadsteller ganz schön rummweint...


 
Ah so , alles klar. Ich war mir nicht sicher , ob dein Kommentar auf mich gemünzt war.

In diesem Sinne ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde.


----------



## haibikeqrc (24. Juni 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ich meine dass, der threadsteller ganz schön rummweint...



Danke für die Blumen......... !!!!!

Wenn Du keine Meinung zu dem Thema hast
lass einfach den Kopf zu !!


----------



## Koohgie (25. Juni 2011)

meine meinung ist: du heulst rumm...


----------



## haibikeqrc (25. Juni 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> meine meinung ist: du heulst rumm...



ja klar, dann hier extra nochmal für Dich :


----------



## puudsch (2. Juli 2011)

Haben hier ja grad wieder einige das Niveaulos bei der tombola gezogen...


----------



## Philipp-Jan (13. September 2011)

Na, mal wieder zum ernst, es kommt wirklich auf die Gegend und die Fahrer an. Aber ich find das man sich grüßt, freundlich ist und sich hilft macht den MTB Sport auch son bisl aus.
Ich meine das unterscheidet uns von vielen anderen Sportarten ,wir sind recht locker und cool miteinander. Daher finde ichs auch ziemlich ätzend wenn man bei nem Training sich mal auf ner Lichtung orientiert und jemand um die ecke rahst und einen vom weg Brüllt, wohlgemerkt auch beim "normalen" fahren. So ist es mir mal letztens passiert.
Freundlichkeit sollte da schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (14. September 2011)

Philipp-Jan schrieb:


> Daher finde ichs auch ziemlich ätzend wenn man bei nem Training sich mal auf ner Lichtung orientiert und jemand um die ecke rahst und einen vom weg Brüllt, wohlgemerkt auch beim "normalen" fahren. So ist es mir mal letztens passiert.


 
Ach Du warst das, Sorry


----------

